# Eg2, io, iox



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got my IOx in. Here's some comparison pics. Just from trying them on at home the EG2 still seems to have the edge on peripheral vision, but I feel that the lens quality on the smith is better, judging from wearing the IO last year. They all fit under my smith maze helmet.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice pic, I wanted the i/ox really bad but having a medium face they look way to BIG.


----------



## SpeedDemon (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice! The I/OX's look real good. I do think the so called "frameless" design a lot of manufacturers are using these days is a bit deceptive, since there's still a frame behind the lens, giving the illusion that the vision is greater than it really is.

I admit, I fell for that last season when I picked up a pair of APX's, which as it turned out, didn't have better peripheral vision than my trusty EG2's.


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

This thread has been a real eye opener...pun intended!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Having tried many goggles over the years and the smith iox are probably my favorite after using them for only 1 day so far.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

mb889 said:


> View attachment 8687
> 
> 
> They all fit under my smith maze helmet.


The EG2 fits under my Smith Maze helmet too, but barely. I'll even say they are very slightly too big but still perfectly functional. My question for you sir, does the i/ox fit the Smith Maze like the i/o or closer to the EG2s? From what I can tell, it seems like for the i/ox, Smith took the i/o and extended them out and lower, possibly allowing the i/ox to fit Smith helmets exactly like the i/o.

I suppose I'll just bring my helmet to one of the local shops to confirm, but any insight from you would be helpful.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just received a free set of I/OX from Smith after I sent them back my I/O on which the sensor lenses would not stop fogging (they actually sent me 2 different color sensors prior, as well, and they all fogged)...shitty anti-fog but great warranty. 

They added more anti-fog on the I/OX lenses, but I haven't even taken them out of the box yet because I'm also contemplating just buying 2 sets of Von Zipper Skylabs, instead: one set for flat light and one for bright light (btw, I found both Skylabs for $30 less than one set of retail I/OX). Granted, the lens change system is relatively easy on the I/O, but I really don't wanna spend _any_ time changing lenses, mid-day. 

The main reasons I'm leaning toward VZ is their face foam opening is larger than Electric or any other brands I looked at in the store, plus, VZ is one of the few brands that actually list the VLT rating of their lenses. Skylabs are big but aren't ridiculously oversized like EG2, Fishbowl, Canopy and, to less extent, the I/OX...the astronaut face mask look just isn't me.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Seems to fit okay to me. 

As far as VZ I had some phenoms and while I think they're a great goggle, they fogged and iced up on me really bad. I think they just didn't fit my face though.


----------

